# Uber isn't taking half like they normally do today, what gives?



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?


The latter.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


You aren't making anything more, Uber is just gouging the customer a little less.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

I have days where they don’t take half then I have days they take more than half


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?


You might want to let them know, so they can correct it for you.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> I have days where they don't take half then I have days they take more than half


They get drivers excited one day, and next day they be like "Whut you thought we forgot?" in a Sopranos Mafia style accent.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I noticed the same thing, I still hope their stock tanks and that Dara gets run over by an Uber self driving car though. Rider paid $150 pre tip on this ride, a very fair cut for a change.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> I noticed the same thing, I still hope their stock tanks and that Dara gets run over by an Uber self driving car though. Rider paid $150 pre tip on this ride, a very fair cut for a change.


Daras nose looks Iranian, he may be an Iranian Jew. You XL people sure feed like wildfire. Wish I had a giant car, I should've bought an XL.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uber rarely takes 50% from me. Usually in the 25% range. I have love driving through surge areas and setting a DF for back home, 95% I will not get a ping on the way home because I am 30-40 miles away. Once I get close to home, turn off the DF, get a ping with the surge attached, Uber always eats the surge. My way of making them go negative.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> I have days where they don't take half then I have days they take more than half


The days they take more than half are pax-only surge pricing. You are getting paid a fraction or none of the pax surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's in damage control. Too much chatter in tweeter about price gouging riders on back of drivers. Several liberal politicians commenting and media picked up on it. 
Tweeter calling for federal investigation. When river sounds it carries water. 
But don't get too comfortable uber has to raise fares and keep rates low for drivers to reduce burn rate. IPO capital won't last 2.5 years and raising additional capital to subsidize operations not very likely. Already has $3+ billion junk debt while losses increasing and growth receding.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's in damage control. Too much chatter in tweeter about price gouging riders on back of drivers. Several liberal politicians commenting and media picked up on it.
> Tweeter calling for federal investigation. When river sounds it carries water.
> But don't get too comfortable uber has to raise fares and keep rates low for drivers to reduce burn rate. IPO capital won't last 2.5 years and raising additional capital to subsidize operations not very likely. Already has $3+ billion junk debt while losses increasing and growth receding.


I thought tweeter went out of business a while back?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Daras nose looks Iranian, he may be an Iranian Jew. You XL people sure feed like wildfire. Wish I had a giant car, I should've bought an XL.


He is Iranian, better know as a schmuck.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Maybe the guy who was running the Rip the Drivers off division is still drunk from office party.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Seriously, Uber’s negative publicity will make them take less from drivers until everything settles down, then we’ll get a giant Iranian shaft where the sun doesn’t shine.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


how much we get paid isn't connected to what the pax pays...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> how much we get paid isn't connected to what the pax pays...


LOL, you're right. I think some of still have that old mentality when we took 80% of the fare. I like to see once in a while how much Uber charges the pax.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL, you're right. I think some of still have that old mentality when we took 80% of the fare. I like to see once in a while how much Uber charges the pax.


I ask the passengers all the time what Uber charged them, then I tell them how much Uber takes and they're literally in shock. Everyone I asked and told what Uber take is has tipped between 2 and 12 dollars. Passengers were lead to believe that drivers make the whole amount charged.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I ask the passengers all the time what Uber charged them, then I tell them how much Uber takes and they're literally in shock. Everyone I asked and told what Uber take is has tipped between 2 and 12 dollars. Passengers were lead to believe that drivers make the whole amount charged.


I do the same, I try not to make it sound like I am bashing or fishing for tips. The PAX have no idea and I think more drivers should make it known to the PAX.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> I do the same, I try not to make it sound like I am bashing or fishing for tips. The PAX have no idea and I think more drivers should make it known to the PAX.


Some passengers actually thought drivers were making 1500 plus per week, when I told them that most make between 200 and 500 a week working 50 or more hours before expenses they were shocked. I said that why most drivers only work part time.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

Like my last trip rider paid $15 something I got $7 something and Uber took $7 something.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


Uber doesn't take half from you. They take it from the customer. You get your whopping 60 cents . They lowered they miles per trip at 80 cents per mile for pax. So if u think u will ever see a pay increase, think again


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


It's a calculated move, they do that to trick you and make you think exactly the way you are thinking right now, and most importantly, to balance drivers' pay as a whole. Giving away a few extra bucks every now and then allows them to come up with phases like " the average Uber/Lyft driver makes $20 an hour." 
Don't buy it; But hey, it's your lucky day?



SouthFLuberlady said:


> Like my last trip rider paid $15 something I got $7 something and Uber took $7 something.


WOW!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I thought tweeter went out of business a while back?


Nope. Trump made sure they will stay in business.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> They get drivers excited one day, and next day they be like "Whut you thought we forgot?" in a Sopranos Mafia style accent.


Excited about what? The difference is in Uber's cut ... the rider paid less, Uber got less, but you made the same regardless.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Maybe the guy who was running the Rip the Drivers off division is still drunk from office party.


I thought " RIP THE DRIVERS OFF " DEPT. WAS. EVERY DEPT. !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


I think the algorithm is defective. It takes over half on most short rides but with longer rides it's erratic.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I put last weeks earnings into a spreadsheet, Uber "took" 19%. 32 trips, 15.6 hours, $423.84 my pay. $499.43 is what Uber charged pax, they took $94.89.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I put last weeks earnings into a spreadsheet, Uber "took" 19%. 32 trips, 15.6 hours, $423.84 my pay. $499.43 is what Uber charged pax, they took $94.89.


Couldnt have....deduct 423.84 from 499.43, thats $75 and some change.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Couldnt have....deduct 423.84 from 499.43, thats $75 and some change.


$423 inludes tolls and other things Uber doesn't touch. They took $94.89.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I made $109 way faster than I normally do today. I looked and all of my rides show that Uber took the 20% or less that they used to do in 2015 and 2016. Maybe the strike worked? Or is it algorithm being tricky and hooking a driver?
> View attachment 321711
> View attachment 321712
> View attachment 321713
> View attachment 321714


How does the percentage they take impact your earnings? It doesn't. Your earnings without a surge are fixed. The bigger the percentage they take simply shows the more they screwed the rider.



Ssgcraig said:


> I put last weeks earnings into a spreadsheet, Uber "took" 19%. 32 trips, 15.6 hours, $423.84 my pay. $499.43 is what Uber charged pax, they took $94.89.


Rerun your numbers taking your tips out. To calculate what Uber takes, take what the rider pays before tips minus what you got paid before tips. That is Ubers fees, divided the fees by what the rider paid minus tips. Multiply it by 100 to get the percentage.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I noticed the same thing, I still hope their stock tanks and that Dara gets run over by an Uber self driving car though. Rider paid $150 pre tip on this ride, a very fair cut for a change.


-------
What did you have to do to get a $22.50 tip ?
That is where the strikes have helped. My tips have gone up or people will ask me odd questions," Do I like driving for Lyft? How long have I driven?" Opening the door to find out if everything they have heard is true. 
I have the web links and Facebook addresses in 
the car. I ask them to look at both sources and they can get more information on how these companies operate. It does not matter if most of us are part time workers. We still deserve a decent wage and not be raped by greedy companies that do not operate efficiently.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------
> What did you have to do to get a $22.50 tip ?
> That is where the strikes have helped. My tips have gone up or people will ask me odd questions," Do I like driving for Lyft? How long have I driven?" Opening the door to find out if everything they have heard is true.
> I have the web links and Facebook addresses in
> the car. I ask them to look at both sources and they can get more information on how these companies operate. It does not matter if most of us are part time workers. We still deserve a decent wage and not be raped by greedy companies that do not operate efficiently.


To get a $22.50 tip you have to engage in stimulating conversation, relate to your demographic and indulge in their music requests. These tips are easier in XL. My most memorable was a 5 mile ride, XL group of drunks. I was playing the Fugees, not a bad choice, it gets a lot of compliments. Rider in the back was loving the shhhh, (Google Play Music) playlist. When I arrived at the destination the tips were, $20, $10 and another $20 on the app from the riders. This particular trip was very white, MN, nascar drunks that had a fondness for Return of the Mack, AC/DC, and finally 2 live crew to finish off the hour ride.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> how much we get paid isn't connected to what the pax pays...


But when they tell the investors they are taking 20% (which is in the investor prospectus), that is lying. So hopefully when the SEC calls them on it and investors start to sue they can use your sorry shrill argument that the two aren't connected. If they aren't connected then they shouldn't have it in black and white in the investor prospectus that they take out an average of 20% which is a complete lie. Lying has become the norm in the US but I still don't think many of the investors will sit back and watch their money disappear which they invested based on what they thought were facts (empirical data) when instead it was lies.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> But when they tell the investors they are taking 20% (which is in the investor prospectus), that is lying. So hopefully when the SEC calls them on it and investors start to sue they can use your sorry shrill argument that the two aren't connected. If they aren't connected then they shouldn't have it in black and white in the investor prospectus that they take out an average of 20% which is a complete lie. Lying has become the norm in the US but I still don't think many of the investors will sit back and watch their money disappear which they invested based on what they thought were eithe3 (empirical data) when instead it was lies.


 This is a pay thread. The drivers dont care about any of that ipo bullshit so go peddle it somewhere else. Create an uberipo site maybe someone there will give a rat's ass. Idgaf about investors and they dont give 2 shits about me either. People that bought stock will lose all of their money! It's really none of my business what fools do with their money anyway.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> I have days where they don't take half then I have days they take more than half


I would go to the HUB and ask for an explanation as to why the inconsistencies exist ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I would go to the HUB and ask for an explanation as to why the inconsistencies exist ?


Are you a new driver??!!


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Maybe the guy who was running the Rip the Drivers off division is still drunk from office party.


Or he was the one fired.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some uber driver who is into teaching business , is in big trouble
2 female pax had to sprint out of the car
Another female non uber pax just came out and said she was assaulted by the same driver

So bad couple of weeks for uber ...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> To get a $22.50 tip you have to engage in stimulating conversation, relate to your demographic and indulge in their music requests. These tips are easier in XL. My most memorable was a 5 mile ride, XL group of drunks. I was playing the Fugees, not a bad choice, it gets a lot of compliments. Rider in the back was loving the shhhh, (Google Play Music) playlist. When I arrived at the destination the tips were, $20, $10 and another $20 on the app from the riders. This particular trip was very white, MN, nascar drunks that had a fondness for Return of the Mack, AC/DC, and finally 2 live crew to finish off the hour ride.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> How does the percentage they take impact your earnings? It doesn't. Your earnings without a surge are fixed. The bigger the percentage they take simply shows the more they screwed the rider.
> 
> 
> Rerun your numbers taking your tips out. To calculate what Uber takes, take what the rider pays before tips minus what you got paid before tips. That is Ubers fees, divided the fees by what the rider paid minus tips. Multiply it by 100 to get the percentage.


Uber charged $499.43, they took $94.89. 18.9%.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Uber charged $499.43, they took $94.89. 18.9%.


So I guess you had no tips on any of those rides. So you PAX were not screwed by Uber, regardless of what Uber would have charged for those rides your pay would have been exactly the same.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> Some uber driver who is into teaching business , is in big trouble
> 2 female pax had to sprint out of the car
> Another female non uber pax just came out and said she was assaulted by the same driver
> 
> So bad couple of weeks for uber ...


Uber could care less unless they lose the two females as paying customers. Regulators could care less as lobbyists protect Uber/Lyft from oversight.



UberLAguy said:


> I would go to the HUB and ask for an explanation as to why the inconsistencies exist ?


lmfao


----------

